# Switzerland



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Someone here from / to be intrested in Switzerland Trails ?

maybe write your lines here

cu m10b


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

m10b said:


> Someone here from / to be intrested in Switzerland Trails ?
> 
> maybe write your lines here
> 
> cu m10b


Euh?

Are you looking for people who would like to share there best trails on this www? I know a few good ones around Montreux. In fact just came back from a ride......the snow is gone now.........picked a south face and it felt like spring.......

Happy trails,


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

m10b said:


> Someone here from / to be intrested in Switzerland Trails ?
> 
> maybe write your lines here
> 
> cu m10b


Nice pictures! The Val d'Uina is a cool trail................I rode it.......quite scarry (my better half hates me for that). There are some super duper cool trails around Portes du Soleil. The TMB is cool too.......if you know how to skip the boring part.........

I'm building a www myself.......so I can show the trails I know around here.

So far I love CH!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool photos. Someday, someday!


----------



## furry marmot (Feb 26, 2005)

*all information welcome...*

work in Geneva but don't know too many good trails in Switzerland/France voisine. have ridden in les Gets/Morzine, Chamonix, Chateau d'Oex, le Saleve and Metabief but am always looking out for new places to ride. Montreux sounds promising - any chance of further details, please?


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

furry marmot said:


> work in Geneva but don't know too many good trails in Switzerland/France voisine. have ridden in les Gets/Morzine, Chamonix, Chateau d'Oex, le Saleve and Metabief but am always looking out for new places to ride. Montreux sounds promising - any chance of further details, please?


Montreux has loads of good descents as well as great touring possibilities. Maybe send me a PM and I'll get you the details. You could also wait for the snow to be gone and then give me a PM for a ride in the Montreux area.

If the snow is gone you can for example take the train up to Roche de Naye and then have multiple options to ride down some good trails. On Roche de Naye you can also find some of your furry friends at the Marmottes Paradise ;-)

For now enjoy the snow!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

furry marmot said:


> work in Geneva but don't know too many good trails in Switzerland/France voisine. have ridden in les Gets/Morzine, Chamonix, Chateau d'Oex, le Saleve and Metabief but am always looking out for new places to ride. Montreux sounds promising - any chance of further details, please?


Geneva has some real good stuff........Le Grand Saleve is said to be very nice.....great views over the Geneva and good trails. Think you can take the gondela up to the Grand Saleve and then ride down........would like to try that one........

For Montreux you need the 1264. From Roche de Naye you can see several good trails going down to Montreux, the one down from La Perche (station just before the Roche de Naye end station) is also good. From Gaux down to Veytaux is good as well (easy).....when you hit the forestal road ride down till you hit the trail that leads to Valmont.....go down again and take the trail left just in front of the farm house (used to be farm house)....at the junction left and up.....next junction go right and down to the lake...........

There is a nice trail along the Eau Froide ending up in Roche. This trails has two turns you do not wanna mis.........thing is it's a pain to get up there unless you have someone to drive you up.........

Les Evouettes up to Chalavornaire and down to Bouveret is also nice and fast.

And so much more...........


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

The Gemmi-Pass Trail in Switzerland

cu


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

some pics that i ve made

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/

s


----------

